
Show HN: WhatCanWePlay? Find games that you and your friends already own - TGRCDev
https://whatcanweplay.net
======
firatcan
I love the idea of finding and playing games that me and my friends own. But,
to be honest I do not play games too often. Isn't there any build-in solution
for that? It seems like obvious problem.

I don't know, maybe I am just wrong.

~~~
TGRCDev
Steam has two semi-related features for this, but neither did what I wanted.
You can click on a single user's profile and see what games you both have in
common, or you can click on a game you own and see what other friends own it.
This tool is just an extended version of that first feature to work with
multiple users instead of just one.

I made this to solve a niche issue me and my friends had, where none of us
knew exactly what we wanted to play, and each game we suggested wasn't owned
by everyone. The name "What Can We Play?" is actually the phrase I've said
every time this situation came up.

